
Burt Reynolds has died - humantiy
http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2018/09/06/burt-reynolds-son-quinton-and-ex-wife-loni-anderson-react-to-his-death-well-miss-him-and-his-great-laugh.html
======
dixie_land
I am appalled by the lack of response on this. Burt was a telented actor and
an American icon.

